# What is Dennerle's C. cordata?



## Cryptocorynus (May 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, just wondering what var. of cordata this plant is. Anyone know? Is it cordata, siamensis, etc....


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Cordata var cordata is my understanding. Its definitely different than my cordata siamensis









Siamensis in the front










Denerle cordata behind that much duller looking leaves

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptocorynus (May 26, 2016)

Thanks! Was my understanding, too.


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is a great quote from Jacobsen and Bastmeijer (2014):



> To make a long story short: almost all _Cryptocoryne cordata_ plants in our aquaria today belong to var. _siamensis_. If you have it growing successfully in your aquarium there is a more than 90% chance that it is var. _siamensis_. And even if it is not growing well, there is probably still a more than a 90% chance that it is var. _siamensis_. If it were one of the other varieties of _Cryptocoryne cordata_ it would most likely be dead by now. Of course, if you are one of the few people keeping aquaria with a pH of 4 - 5, you may have something else, but even then there is a good chance that you may have var. _siamensis_.


Jacobsen, N., and Bastmeijer, J.D. 2014. On _Cryptocoryne cordata_ var. _siamensis_. Aquatic Gardener 27(3): 29-39. can be accessed here.


----------

